# Raw meats and offal from a human consumption abattoir uk



## Ricky78 (Aug 12, 2021)

If anyone in the north of the uk need any information where to purchase meats at a very affordable prices for there dog then feel free to ask and I’ll do my best to help anybody thinking of a raw diet for there dog I’m personally in to 1 breed for me it’s gsd females all the way and I never breed off them it’s not about money for me personally I treat this as my number 1 hobby and always ready to listen and learn new things about the amazing gsd breed


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm up in the North, I usually order my meat from down south, so any info on suppliers up North will be appreciated.


----------



## Ricky78 (Aug 12, 2021)

Did you receive my conversation message Gwyligi? If you didn’t I’ll let you know more tomorrow but if you wanted a lot at once I can help you out here if not and you want small amounts I’ll ask a meat hygiene inspector tomorrow about abattoirs around your area it will save you a fortune plus it’s better produce


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes, received and replied to your PMs👍


----------



## Ricky78 (Aug 12, 2021)

Am new on here really only opened an account in 21 only used it once then I thought I would give my opinion on raw feeding and the benefits for the dogs ok it takes a little extra time sorting out a raw dinner than 2 scoops of kibble if you weren’t to far off Lancaster which I would think you are I would meet you there with whatever you ordered but it would have to be a decent weight but like I said I’ll put you on the right path either way 👍👍


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

Gwyllgi said:


> I'm up in the North, I usually order my meat from down south, so any info on suppliers up North will be appreciated.


 I'm south! Suppliers down here would be handy


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Katiebob said:


> I'm south! Suppliers down here would be handy


These are the 3 that I currently use.





__





The Dog's Butcher | Natural Raw Dog Food For Working Dogs | BARF Diet For Dogs | Raw Dog Food UK | Complete Raw Dog Food Suppliers UK | Best Complete Raw Dog Food






thedogsbutcher.co.uk









__





Select Site


Please select the area of the country you are in




www.daf-petfood.co.uk









__





Raw & Frozen Pet Food | Dogs, Cats, Reptiles & More | Kiezebrink | Kiezebrink UK


Discover our high-quality raw & frozen pet food for dogs, cats, reptiles & more. Food that contributes to a healthy animal life. Order now for next day delivery! | Kiezebrink UK



www.kiezebrink.co.uk





The dogs butcher is my main source, they are based in Devon. I use the other two only if the DB is out of stock of certain items.


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

Perfect - thanks


----------

